# Windows 10: Neues Betriebssystem im ersten Jahr als kostenloses Upgrade



## Gast1669461003 (21. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Neues Betriebssystem im ersten Jahr als kostenloses Upgrade* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Neues Betriebssystem im ersten Jahr als kostenloses Upgrade


----------



## Rushki (21. Januar 2015)

Jeder Liveticker formuliert es anders  Heißt das, ich aktualisiere mein Win7 auf Win10 innerhalb 1 Jahr und werde dann erst zur Kasse für das komplette Win10 gebeten oder sind dann die Updates kostenpflichtig oder wie soll das laufen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass MS 1 Jahr sein neustes OS Win10 verschenkt? Aber geil wärs schon


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2015)

D.h. wenn man einen Win7-Key hat, dann kann man sich Win10 also wirklich quasi kostenlos holen? Ist es dann für immer kostenfrei, oder FÜR ein Jahr? Bekommt man dann einen Win10-Key, um es auch neu installieren zu können? Oder ist es das nur so gemeint: wer im ersten Jahr ein bereits installiertes Win7 upgraded, hat Win10 für lau - aber wenn er danach mal neu installieren will, muss er es dann doch kaufen?


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2015)

Ups, na wenn das nicht mal eine Riesen Überraschung ist.
Finde Gut.


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> D.h. wenn man einen Win7-Key hat, dann kann man sich Win10 also wirklich quasi kostenlos holen? Ist es dann für immer kostenfrei, oder FÜR ein Jahr? Bekommt man dann einen Win10-Key, um es auch neu installieren zu können? Oder ist es das nur so gemeint: wer im ersten Jahr ein bereits installiertes Win7 upgraded, hat Win10 für lau - aber wenn er danach mal neu installieren will, muss er es dann doch kaufen?



Habe ich gerade noch gefunden.



> Sei die Aktualisierung auf Windows 10 dann einmal erfolgt, werden die Versionsnummern keinerlei Rolle mehr spielen, so Myerson. Hintergrund ist, dass die Redmonder durch die neue Plattform in der Lage sind, das Betriebssystem in kurzen Abständen und vor allem kontinuierlich mit neuen Updates zu versorgen. Dadurch werden auch künftige Major-Versionen einfach in Form von Updates ausgeliefert, vermutlich ohne dass man eine Lizenz erwerben muss.



Hört sich so an, als ob Windows in Zukunft dann überhaupt nichts mehr kosten wird.


----------



## BiJay (21. Januar 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob das nur für das Upgraden gilt oder ob man auch kostenlos neuinstallieren kann. Und was nach dem Jahr dann passiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es im ersten Jahr kostenlos sein und dann für diejenigen, die aktualisiert haben, auch kostenlos bleiben wird. Ähnlich war es bei W8, da kostete das Upgrade zum Start nur 15 Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2015)

Hmm... Da könnte man echt darüber nachdenken, ein duales OS aufzustellen. Einmal das gewohnte Win 7, und daneben ein weiteres Win7 (falls das geht), das direkt per Upgrade in Win10 umgewandelt wird...


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Ich verzichte gerne auf dieses kostenlose Dingsda.

Viele wird diese Politik freuen und sehr viele werden dies auch nutzen, aber ich persönlich
zahle gerne für etwas wovon ich wirklich überzeugt bin 
Ich möchte ungern als ein Versuchskaninchen ins Rennen starten und möchte erstmal die nächsten 2~ Jahre schön abwarten
was und wie Windows 10 werden wird.

Auch lockt mich DX 12 nicht im geringsten an und der dargestellte Vergleich mit Dx 11 hat ein heftiges Grinsen ausgelöst 
Erinnerte mich an die ganzen Vergleiche zwischen Dx 9 vs Dx 10 und wie künstlich besser Dx 10 dargestellt wurde (durch Manipulation bzw. Verschlechterung der alten Version)
Dx 11 gibts schon wie lange und wie stark wurde es von den Entwicklern supported?
Nix anderes passiert auch mit Dx 12 und bis die ersten Spiele mit dieser Schnittstelle rauskommen, vergehen womöglich locker 2 Jahre.

Natürlich wünsche ich mir dass Microsoft ein tolles Windows 10 auf die Beine stellt, aber da vertraue ich lieber meinem Bauchgefühl
und sehe erstmal alles sehr kritisch.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich vom Briefing enttäuscht und sehe eigentlich keinen einzigen Grund auf Windows 10 umzusteigen.


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich möchte ungern als ein Versuchskaninchen ins Rennen starten und möchte erstmal die nächsten 2~ Jahre schön abwarten
> was und wie Windows 10 werden wird.



Bist doch kein Versuchskaninchen, das Gilt doch ab Release datum, also das 1 Jahr.
Ob du es nun kaufen würdest, oder so.
Und 2 Jahre willst du warten, ok, dann gibt es aber eventuell schon Win11.

Mit DX hast du aber recht. Dem Spieler hat es nichts, oder nicht so viel gebracht. Höchstens den Entwicklern in Form von Werbeversprechen, neue Grafik dank DX 11 und so, neuer Hardware verkauf bei Grakas u.s.w.
Unterschiede am Monitor kann man aber meistens mit der Lupe suchen.
Eventuell ist das coding einfacher geworden, aber da bin ich genug involviert drin um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bist doch kein Versuchskaninchen, das Gilt doch ab Release datum, also das 1 Jahr.
> Ob du es nun kaufen würdest, oder so.
> Und 2 Jahre willst du warten, ok, dann gibt es aber eventuell schon Win11.



So wie ich es verstanden habe ist Windows 10 quasi das letzte große Windows oder nicht?
Sie wollten ein universales Windows für jedes Gerät veröffentlichen und deswegen denke ich nicht dass sie 
sofort an einem Windows 11 oder ähnlichem arbeiten werden.

Ab jetzt werden sie sich wohl eher auf Upgrades konzentrieren.

Mit dem alter lernt man seinem Gefühl zu vertrauen und die ganzen Nachteile werden schon sehr bald auftauchen.
Versteckte Sicherheitsmechanismen etc.?

Ich warte gerne die vielen unzähligen Berichte erstmal ab bevor ich mich auf eine kostenlose Version stürze.
Windows 7 läuft perfekt und ich bin wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn man es richtig raushört, so gibt es nach W 10 gar kein richtig neues Windows mehr, sondern nur noch updates, also statt W 11 Windows Release Nr. 10.xxx.xxx.xx.

Na mal sehen was da wirklich auf uns zukommt.
Ich werde mir auf einer 2 Platte Win 7 auf 10 updaten und erstmal zweigleisig fahren(mach ich eh immer, falls mein Hauptsystem mal rumspackt)). Da ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Cybertrigger (22. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man es richtig raushört, so gibt es nach W 10 gar kein richtig neues Windows mehr, sondern nur noch updates, also statt W 11 Windows Release Nr. 10.xxx.xxx.xx.



So verstehe ich das auch , irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dann muss man in Zukunft Windows  sich zusammenkaufen und es gibt Betriebssystem dlc zum runterladen.


----------



## derBatz (22. Januar 2015)

Kurze Frage:

Wenn ich das kostenlose Update in Anspruch nehme, verfällt dann meine win7 Lizenz?

Sprich: Ich stelle fest, dass es doch nicht "mein Liebling" wird und will nach ner Woche wieder zurück auf win7 wechseln - geht das?


----------



## Scytale89 (22. Januar 2015)

derBatz schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich das kostenlose Update in Anspruch nehme, verfällt dann meine win7 Lizenz?
> 
> Sprich: Ich stelle fest, dass es doch nicht "mein Liebling" wird und will nach ner Woche wieder zurück auf win7 wechseln - geht das?



Wenn du den Original Windows 7 Key (entweder als Aufkleber irgendwo außen am PC Gehäuse, oder im Installationshandbuch der Windowspackung) noch hast, dann kannst du Win7 eigentlich wieder neu installieren. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du aber Win7 komplett neu installieren, ist mir nicht bekannt, dass man downgraden kann, ohne alles platt zu machen.

-----------------------------------

Ansonsten würde ich erst mal abwarten, wie das zukünftige Geschäftsmodell von Microsoft sich entwickelt. Möglicherweise gehen sie auf die Appstore-Schiene, und verdienen da ihr Geld, oder sie machen es ähnlich wie Apple mit den zu bezahlbaren OS Updates. So oder so sollte man erst mal bei Win7 bleiben und abwarten. Neue Windows Betriebssysteme haben doch eh erst das erste 1 1/2 Jahr Probleme mit Spielen&Co. Bei Vista bin ich damals drauf reingefallen und hab erst mal ein halbes Jahr kein 5.1 Surround gehabt. Bzw. das Upgrade wegen Direct X ist wahrscheinlich auch Quatsch, da die PCs mit Win7 das nächste DX eh nicht befriedigend können und man eh auf ein früheres DX seine Spiele spielen muss.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (22. Januar 2015)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Original Windows 7 Key (entweder als Aufkleber irgendwo außen am PC Gehäuse, oder im Installationshandbuch der Windowspackung) noch hast, dann kannst du Win7 eigentlich wieder neu installieren. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du aber Win7 komplett neu installieren, ist mir nicht bekannt, dass man downgraden kann, ohne alles platt zu machen.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich erst mal abwarten, wie das zukünftige Geschäftsmodell von Microsoft sich entwickelt. Möglicherweise gehen sie auf die Appstore-Schiene, und verdienen da ihr Geld, oder sie machen es ähnlich wie Apple mit den zu bezahlbaren OS Updates. So oder so sollte man erst mal bei Win7 bleiben und abwarten. Neue Windows Betriebssysteme haben doch eh erst das erste 1 1/2 Jahr Probleme mit Spielen&Co. Bei Vista bin ich damals drauf reingefallen und hab erst mal ein halbes Jahr kein 5.1 Surround gehabt. Bzw. das Upgrade wegen Direct X ist wahrscheinlich auch Quatsch, da die PCs mit Win7 das nächste DX eh nicht befriedigend können und man eh auf ein früheres DX seine Spiele spielen muss.



Windows Vista hat über 200 Gbyte von meiner Musik zerstört, wegen dem Preview Bug ...


----------



## Scytale89 (23. Januar 2015)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Windows Vista hat über 200 Gbyte von meiner Musik zerstört, wegen dem Preview Bug ...


Seit Win XP wissen wir, dass kleine Patches schon Windows zerschießen können. Kein Backup regelmäßig zu machen ist leichtsinnig


----------



## l0l (23. Januar 2015)

Wie sicher seid ihr, liebe PCGames, dass die Nachricht so stimmt?

Die englische Pressemeldung liest soch so, dass man FÜR ein Jahr Windows 10 kostenlos hat. Danach wird man dafür bezahlen müssen, zumindest deutet das der Wortlaut deutlich an.


----------



## Nicoti (23. Januar 2015)

l0l schrieb:


> Wie sicher seid ihr, liebe PCGames, dass die Nachricht so stimmt?
> 
> Die englische Pressemeldung liest soch so, dass man FÜR ein Jahr Windows 10 kostenlos hat. Danach wird man dafür bezahlen müssen, zumindest deutet das der Wortlaut deutlich an.



Also der Teil:
Wenn man Windows 7/8/8.1 hat und gratis auf Windows 10 updated im ersten Jahr, dann hat man solange sich an der Hardware nicht allzuviel ändert Windows 10 gratis, bis man sich einen neuen Rechner kauft.
Ist so im Original, wie in den meisten Übersetzungen unmissverständlich.

Es wurde noch nicht gesagt von MS wo der Key hinterlegt wird(oder dergleichen). Denk aber Mainboard ist das ausschlaggebende, bezüglich wann man eine neue Lizenz braucht. Ist bei Windows 8.1 ja auch schon so, wenn man einen PC von der Stange hat, wo der Windows 8.1 Key im UEFI sitzt.

Zahlen mußt du wenn du nach dem Sommer 2016 einen neuen PC kaufst, oder ab Sommer 2015 einen neuen PC(ohne MS Betriebssystem) kaufst und keine Windows7/8/8.1 Lizenz hast.

End of Lifetime of the Device, wiederum könnte man z.b. auch so auslegen, daß es Garantieablauf, bzw. 5 jahre nach der Windows 10 Installation/dem Bios Fertigstellungsdatum bedeutet.

Zu den unterschiedlichen Windows 10 Varianten und was bei welcher wie eingeschränkt ist wurde leider auch noch nicht bekanntgegeben. Aber ich hoffe mal, daß man mit der gratis update Version bzw. der billigsten Windows 10 Variante ein uneingeschränktes DirektX bekommt. Wobei ich eher nicht davon ausgehe. Da bei Office, die gratis Variante ja auch nur Briefeschreiben und kleine Excell Sachen zuläßt(alles was Otto Normalo braucht), für alles andere muß man in ein Abo Modell wechseln. Zum Spielen ist ja laut MS der PC nicht da, dafür hat man XBONE somit wird ein spielefähiges Windows bestimmt ein höherwertiges Abo vorschreiben.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (26. Januar 2015)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Seit Win XP wissen wir, dass kleine Patches schon Windows zerschießen können. Kein Backup regelmäßig zu machen ist leichtsinnig



Das ist mir nicht bekannt und habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2015)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Windows Vista hat über 200 Gbyte von meiner Musik zerstört, wegen dem Preview Bug ...


Das ist der Grund, warum man keine Beta oder Preview Versionen auf "produktiv" Rechnern installiert.



Scytale89 schrieb:


> Seit Win XP wissen wir, dass kleine Patches schon Windows zerschießen können. Kein Backup regelmäßig zu machen ist leichtsinnig


Auch wenn ich dir beim letzten Teil zustimmen muß:
 Seit XP läuft Windows endlich so stabil, wie man es von einem Betriebssystem erwarten können sollte. Ich habe während dessen Laufzeit keinen einzigen Patch installiert, der mein System spürbar schlechter hat laufen lassen, geschweige denn "das System zerschossen" hätte.

Win 98 hingegen mußte ich noch so oft neu installieren, daß ich den Installationskey auswendig konnte ...


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2015)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Windows Vista hat über 200 Gbyte von meiner Musik zerstört, wegen dem Preview Bug ...



Sorry aber Preview ist ähnlich wie eine BETA-Version. Und die würde ich auf einem Arbeitsrechner überhaupt nicht installieren. Das ist ein absolutes No go und eigentlich in der Computerbranche schon seit Urzeiten Usus, Betas für diese Art Computer zu meiden wie der Vampir die Sonnenstrahlen. Dafür nimmt man einen PC oder wenigstens Partitionen, wo wenn es einen "Abschuß" gibt, dieser keinen Schaden an Arbeitsmaterial o.ä. anrichten kann. Das ist dann schlichtweg Dummheit. Da wartet man zumindestens die Retailfassungen ab. In der Regel gehen Firmen sogar soweit und warten bis zum ersten großen Servicepack. Weil dann absehbar ist, wie stabil und sicher das neue BS läuft.

Bei WIN 7 (teils sogar bei XP) sind einige Firmen stehen geblieben, weil sie sich mit WIN 8 und 8.1 einfach nicht anfreunden können. Teils sicher auch, weil es für die neueren BS (insbesondere was die Noch-XP-Nutzer betrifft) für die genutzten, teilweise sauteuren Programme keine Kompatibilität für WIN 7/8 besteht oder die Kosten für die Entwicklung einer kompatiblen Software bzw. einer Anpassung der bestehenden Software auf WIN 7/8 für die Firmen wirtschaftlich schlicht nicht rentabel ist.


----------



## Scytale89 (26. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir beim letzten Teil zustimmen muß:
> Seit XP läuft Windows endlich so stabil, wie man es von einem Betriebssystem erwarten können sollte. Ich habe während dessen Laufzeit keinen einzigen Patch installiert, der mein System spürbar schlechter hat laufen lassen, geschweige denn "das System zerschossen" hätte.
> 
> Win 98 hingegen mußte ich noch so oft neu installieren, daß ich den Installationskey auswendig konnte ...



Bei mir war der Sonderfall, dass der XP Rechner erst nach 2 Jahren Offline-Laufzeit ans Internet angeschlossen wurde. 2 Jahre Updates haben den wohl so stark gestresst, dass er aus dem Bluescreen nicht mehr raus kam.

Über die WIndows-Problematik hinaus ist ja auch hinlänglich bekannt, dass Festplatten ab und an kaputt gehen. Passiert einfach und deswegen ist ein Backup immer ratsam, aber da sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2015)

Naja bei einer Neuinstallation fängst Du ja eh bei 0 an. Außerdem läßt Windows wohl obsolete Patches bei einer Neuinstallation weg. Dann war irgend wo anders das Ei. Ich installiere aktuell auch gerade WIN 7 ab SP1 neu. Gut ich werde die Patches von WIN7 überspringen und gleich WIN 8.0 drüberbügeln um dann zu patchen.


----------

